# MTB: Nepaug, CT - 10/19, 7am and 9am



## 2knees (Oct 13, 2008)

anyone know this place at all?  Greg, rueler, anyone?

i was watching these vids greg posted and was wondering 



Greg said:


>


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 13, 2008)

just say when.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 13, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> just say when.



next weekend maybe?  do you know your way around there?  

most of that shit looks totally insane but a couple of them seem reasonable.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> do you know your way around there?
> 
> .



Not at all


----------



## 2knees (Oct 13, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Not at all



so what say you?  next weekend?????


----------



## rueler (Oct 13, 2008)

I could show you around. 

I'm not as familiar with Nepaug as I am with Nass., but I know enough to be considered dangerous. I'll take you on some great single track trails...and of course, just about every trail at Nepaug has serious stunts on them...they mostly all have bypasses if you're not feeling it too. The trail that you would lose your stuffing on is Stormchaser. It's a downhill trail that has about 10 different dirt, rock or wooden jumps scattered throughout...the locals seemed to have converted the once smooth uphill route to the top of stormchaser into a hucker trail too!!


----------



## 2knees (Oct 13, 2008)

rueler said:


> I could show you around.
> 
> I'm not as familiar with Nepaug as I am with Nass., but I know enough to be considered dangerous. I'll take you on some great single track trails...and of course, just about every trail at Nepaug has serious stunts on them...they mostly all have bypasses if you're not feeling it too. The trail that you would lose your stuffing on is Stormchaser. It's a downhill trail that has about 10 different dirt, rock or wooden jumps scattered throughout...the locals seemed to have converted the once smooth uphill route to the top of stormchaser into a hucker trail too!!



cool!  would you be interested in checking it out this weekend?


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 13, 2008)

rueler said:


> I could show you around.
> 
> I'm not as familiar with Nepaug as I am with Nass., but I know enough to be considered dangerous. I'll take you on some great single track trails...and of course, just about every trail at Nepaug has serious stunts on them...they mostly all have bypasses if you're not feeling it too. The trail that you would lose your stuffing on is Stormchaser. It's a downhill trail that has about 10 different dirt, rock or wooden jumps scattered throughout...the locals seemed to have converted the once smooth uphill route to the top of stormchaser into a hucker trail too!!



I think that Stormchaser sounds like the trail that both Powhunter and I wrecked on a couple of jumps. Is that the trail with the almost vertical roller that transitions into a jump with a platform about 8 feet off the ground as a landing that you then have have to wheely drop? I think they call that on Flight Simulator. 

When we rode there Greg said that if any of us hit that stunt (that day) he would hand over AplineZone to that person. Does that offer stand for 2knees Greg?


----------



## rueler (Oct 13, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Is that the trail with the almost vertical roller that transitions into a jump with a platform about 8 feet off the ground as a landing that you then have have to wheely drop?



I don't know the name of that stunt you're talking about...but, it's insane!! That's not stormchaser or the flight simulator though...I can take you to all those things...and we'll finish up on the bobsled to the VW bug rollercoaster ladder bridge thingy...it's truly special!


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 13, 2008)

rueler said:


> I don't know the name of that stunt you're talking about...but, it's insane!! That's not stormchaser or the flight simulator though...I can take you to all those things...and we'll finish up on the bobsled to the VW bug rollercoaster ladder bridge thingy...it's truly special!



I will only be hitting the smallest and lamest stunts that place has to offer. I just want to go an watch 2knees hit some of that stuff. I think I may be heading down to the LBS to see what they have for full face helmets


----------



## rueler (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm no hucker myself...but, I'll do some of the smaller stuff and the ladder bridges that don't involve teeter totters to large drops. I'm up in the air as to what day is best for me. Probably Sunday morning??


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> When we rode there Greg said that if any of us hit that stunt (that day) he would hand over AplineZone to that person. Does that offer stand for 2knees Greg?



"That day" is right.  I think there's probably a lot of stuff at Nepaug that I'd try without much though now vs. that day. The Flight Simulator is still way beyond my insanity level though. I don't doubt that Pat might try it. Not sure I want to be there for it though. :lol:



rueler said:


> I'm no hucker myself...but, I'll do some of the smaller stuff and the ladder bridges that don't involve teeter totters to large drops. I'm up in the air as to what day is best for me. Probably Sunday morning??



Like I said, I'd like to get back to Nepaug, just to try some of the stunts I thought were waaaaaay beyond me back in June. I know some of the guys want to possibly revisit doing the Nass epic ride (probably 15-20 miler) that got rained out a few weeks ago. But I might be down for Nepaug. Early, as in 7 am, Sunday morning works for me. Saturday is no good.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 13, 2008)

The flight simulator stunt is about 3:40 into the video. The last time we were at Nepaug there was not a ramp off the landing platform, you had to wheely drop it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xALgMGmGqyI&feature=related


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 13, 2008)

how about Saturday?


----------



## 2knees (Oct 13, 2008)

saturday or sunday are both options for me.  I just need to start after 9 a.m. or so.  any earlier makes it impossible for me to get a babysitter.


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> The flight simulator stunt is about 3:40 into the video. The last time we were at Nepaug there was not a ramp off the landing platform, you had to wheely drop it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xALgMGmGqyI&feature=related



It's right at the beginning of this vid (0:23 - 0:36):



Look how friggin' cheeseball we were. Time to redeem ourselves at Nepaug, me thinks. Who am I kidding - we're still pretty cheeseball.. :lol:



migs 01 said:


> how about Saturday?



Out if Saturday.



2knees said:


> saturday or sunday are both options for me.  I just need to start after 9 a.m. or so.  any earlier makes it impossible for me to get a babysitter.



Can't swing it. I could ride back for a later meet-up, but would like to be out of there by 11 am.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Can't swing it. I could ride back for a later meet-up, but would like to be out of there by 11 am.



that works perfectly for me.  I dont need no 4 hour death ride anyway!  start at 7, get your miles in and pick me up at 9:00.  If not, then kindly start your own thread.  :lol:


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> that works perfectly for me.  I dont need no 4 hour death ride anyway!  start at 7, get your miles in and pick me up at 9:00.  If not, then kindly start your own thread.  :lol:



I think we could totally bang out the ride we did last time as a bunch of wanna-be hacks in 2 hours (I think it took us 3:30 or so) and then head back to meet you. I'm down for this. I'll be in the 7 am crew who could head back to pick up the 9 am crew. If I need to boogie, I'll just fire road it out. I've been wanting to get back to Nepaug.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 14, 2008)

If I can make it I will be there for the extended early ride


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 14, 2008)

I would be in for the earlier ride on either day and would need to finish up by 11 the latest.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 14, 2008)

i'm good for sunday but i cant do saturday.  I have a sitter lined up so i'm good to go.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't think I'm doing anything on Sunday.  I'd be in for the early start time if I can make it.


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2008)

So is this set for Sunday morning? A two leg ride, starting from the lot on 202 at 7 am and 9 am? Gonna be cold as a witch's tit. The forecast is calling for a low of 33 Saturday night.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> So is this set for Sunday morning? A two leg ride, starting from the lot on 202 at 7 am and 9 am? Gonna be cold as a witch's tit. The forecast is calling for a low of 33 Saturday night.



I'm gonna try to get there by 8:30 or so.  can i call your cell when i'm leaving so i can hook up with you guys when i get there?

Its just a matter of how quickly i can get the kids moving early in the morning.  they act like 20 year old college kids when you try to wake them up.  they grunt and groan and sneak off back to bed.


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> I'm gonna try to get there by 8:30 or so.  can i call your cell when i'm leaving so i can hook up with you guys when i get there?



I would stick with a 9 am start time. That way others that want to start later can plan on us all meeting at the lot. No idea how cell coverage will be there anyway. Thread title updated.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2008)

IIRC cell service is decent in there (for Verizon anyway).


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2008)

BTW, I'm pretty much definitely in to start at 7 am. Roll call:

*7 am:*
Greg

*9 am:*


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2008)

I should be able to do this.  Hopefully rueler can make it to show us the goods, so we don't have to depend on my feeble tour again. 

*7 am:*
Greg
bvibert

*9 am:*


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 14, 2008)

Never been to Nepaug, what kind of ride you guys doing @ 7?  very slim chance i can make the first 1/2 but would leave @ 9.  Have family stuff early on Sunday.


----------



## rueler (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll be more definite by Thursday...I'll let you guys know!


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Never been to Nepaug, what kind of ride you guys doing @ 7?  very slim chance i can make the first 1/2 but would leave @ 9.  Have family stuff early on Sunday.



I've only been to Nepaug once, but from what I remember there's a lot of singletrack interconnecting sections of fireroad. Lots of stuntry in there too. Hopefully Scott can join us early and lead. Knowing his pace we should cover a lot of ground between 7 and 9 am.


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2008)

rueler said:


> I could show you around.
> 
> I'm not as familiar with Nepaug as I am with Nass., but I know enough to be considered dangerous. I'll take you on some great single track trails...and of course, just about every trail at Nepaug has serious stunts on them...they mostly all have bypasses if you're not feeling it too. The trail that you would lose your stuffing on is Stormchaser. It's a downhill trail that has about 10 different dirt, rock or wooden jumps scattered throughout...the locals seemed to have converted the once smooth uphill route to the top of stormchaser into a hucker trail too!!





rueler said:


> I don't know the name of that stunt you're talking about...but, it's insane!! That's not stormchaser or the flight simulator though...I can take you to all those things...and we'll finish up on the bobsled to the VW bug rollercoaster ladder bridge thingy...it's truly special!



This all sounds like fun. I'll hit some of the smaller jumps that are not gaps.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> This all sounds like fun. I'll hit some of the smaller jumps that are not gaps.




i would really like to try that wall ride.  that looks sick.


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2008)

2knees said:


> i would really like to try that wall ride.  that looks sick.



That thing is effin insane. It starts at around 0:40:



That vid is a little slow paced, but it does give a decent perspective on how it is. It still doesn't do it justice though. I want to say that I _might _ attempt that jump in the first 40 seconds of that vid, but I probably wouldn't even hit it fast enough to make the transition... :roll:

Gonna have to add some air to the suspension I think... :lol:


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 15, 2008)

rueler said:


> I don't know the name of that stunt you're talking about...but, it's insane!!



I believe it's called penile envy.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> That thing is effin insane. It starts at around 0:40:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill be there for the 9 ride...Pat you gonna hit this??

steve


----------



## 2knees (Oct 15, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Ill be there for the 9 ride...Pat you gonna hit this??
> 
> steve



if we find it, i would say almost definitely i'll hit that.

twice.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 15, 2008)

2knees said:


> if we find it, i would say almost definitely i'll hit that.
> 
> twice.



We actually found it last time we were there, I am sure Brian could lead us to it agian


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> We actually found it last time we were there, I am sure Brian could lead us to it agian



That's about the only stunt that I can reliably find... Maybe..


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2008)

The video camera is going in the pack, me thinks. Pat - can I put the helmet cam rig job on your helmet? :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Oct 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> The video camera is going in the pack, me thinks. Pat - can I put the helmet cam rig job on your helmet? :lol:



forget the camera and bring a foldable gurney.


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 15, 2008)

2knees said:


> forget the camera and bring a foldable gurney.



put the camera in the gurney then  HAHA


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 16, 2008)

7 am:
Greg
bvibert
o3jeff

9 am:
2knees
powhunter


----------



## Greg (Oct 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Gonna be cold as a witch's tit. The forecast is calling for a low of 33 Saturday night.



Low is now forecasted to be 29*F. I'm still in for the 7 am ride. Dress for it!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Low is now forecasted to be 29*F. I'm still in for the 7 am ride. Dress for it!



Sounds nipply.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 17, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sounds nipply.



I am still not 100% sure I am going to be able to make it. It depends on weather my new Deraillure hanger gets here by Sat.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 17, 2008)

I, unfortunately, am no longer 100% either.  I'm ashamed to admit that I might have to join the ranks of those that have missed a ride due to an ass kicking cold...


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 17, 2008)

You guys can show up for the 9am start time if it will be too cold for you at 7.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 17, 2008)

Greg you know you way around this place if Brian and Rueler can't make it?


----------



## Greg (Oct 17, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Greg you know you way around this place if Brian and Rueler can't make it?



Nope! :razz: Still hoping for Scott's leadership and pace. If not, we load some GPS tracks and flub around the place.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 17, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I, unfortunately, am no longer 100% either.  I'm ashamed to admit that I might have to join the ranks of those that have missed a ride due to an ass kicking cold...



This cold that has been going around really sucks! I had it about 3 weeks ago and my wind is still not 100%.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 17, 2008)

i'm still in.  actually i'm totally pumped for this.


----------



## Greg (Oct 17, 2008)

2knees said:


> i'm still in.  actually i'm totally pumped for this.



+1


----------



## powhunter (Oct 17, 2008)

give me a call when the temp gets around 50 and ill be there  :-o


----------



## Greg (Oct 17, 2008)

powhunter said:


> give me a call when the temp gets around 50 and ill be there  :-o



Lemme dig up that crybaby pic...


----------



## rueler (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm going to make it to Nepaug... I will be going at 9am...I'm going to wait for the air to warm a bit! Some friends I ski coach with from Guilford are coincidentally supposed to be coming for a 9am ride too, so I think I'm going to hook up with them....you are all surely welcome to jump in with us....and I think Crash Test and Aero from Crankfire are in for that time too!! These guys know the loops in here WAY better than I do.


----------



## Greg (Oct 17, 2008)

rueler said:


> I'm going to make it to Nepaug... I will be going at 9am...I'm going to wait for the air to warm a bit! Some friends I ski coach with from Guilford are coincidentally supposed to be coming for a 9am ride too, so I think I'm going to hook up with them....you are all surely welcome to jump in with us....and I think Crash Test and Aero from Crankfire are in for that time too!! These guys know the loops in here WAY better than I do.



We'll play it by ear. Ride with your crew. No worries. Depending on how many AZers go, it might be tough to keep such a large crew together. There will be plenty of times to ride.

Jeff and maybe Brian and Tim - maybe we can bang out this loop, or some variation of it in the first 2 hours:

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=256

We'll need to be pedaling hard in order to keep warm... :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 17, 2008)

What are you planning for the 9 am loop?


----------



## Greg (Oct 17, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> What are you planning for the 9 am loop?



Repeat? I have no idea man.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 17, 2008)

Not putting the miles in each week we used to, I just don't want to be beat by part 2 of the ride.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 17, 2008)

Are we meeting the same place as last time we rode Nepaug?


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 17, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Are we meeting the same place as last time we rode Nepaug?



That's where I plan on parking again.

You gonna make it?


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 17, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> That's where I plan on parking again.
> 
> You gonna make it?



I am about 99% sure I will be able to make it


----------



## Greg (Oct 17, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Are we meeting the same place as last time we rode Nepaug?



Yes.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 17, 2008)

in the famous words of Flounder

This is gonna be GREAT!


----------



## Greg (Oct 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Low is now forecasted to be 29*F. I'm still in for the 7 am ride. Dress for it!



The forecast now only has the low dipping down to 32. Balmy.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I, unfortunately, am no longer 100% either.  I'm ashamed to admit that I might have to join the ranks of those that have missed a ride due to an ass kicking cold...



Looks like Severine is coming riding since Brian will be home to watch the kids:-D


----------



## Greg (Oct 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like Severine is coming riding since Brian will be home to watch the kids:-D



Cool! We'll see you at 9 am Carrie! :lol:

I have a touch of a cold coming on, but I'm still in unlike the rest of those babies,


----------



## bvibert (Oct 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Cool! We'll see you at 9 am Carrie! :lol:
> 
> I have a touch of a cold coming on, but I'm still in unlike the rest of those babies,



Dude, this is way more than a girly ass 'touch of a cold', what kind of panzy says that anyway?  My head is clearing up a bit so there's a good chance that I'll make it, it depends on if my body feels like someone beat me with a baseball bat when I wake up tomorrow.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> My head is clearing up a bit so there's a good chance that I'll make it, it depends on if my body feels like someone beat me with a baseball bat when I wake up tomorrow.



so if Carrie hits you with a baseball bat tonight while you sleep then she gets to go MTB tomorrow? Carrie, you know what to do -->>  :smash::smash::smash:


----------



## Greg (Oct 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Dude, this is way more than a girly ass 'touch of a cold', what kind of panzy says that anyway?  My head is clearing up a bit so there's a good chance that I'll make it, it depends on if my body feels like someone beat me with a baseball bat when I wake up tomorrow.



Baby.



gmcunni said:


> so if Carrie hits you with a baseball bat tonight while you sleep then she gets to go MTB tomorrow? Carrie, you know what to do -->>  :smash::smash::smash:



:lol:

10:45 am is drop dead time for me. I gotta be finished by then. Considering the real men are starting at 7 am, I'll get plenty of riding in...


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 18, 2008)

I will be there before 7:00. I still am not sure what I am going to wear. I don't have any long riding tights.  I am thinking about wearing some wind pants over my shorts that I can just take off and put in my back pack once things get warmer


----------



## 2knees (Oct 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> That's where I plan on parking again.
> 
> You gonna make it?



where do you guys park?


----------



## severine (Oct 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like Severine is coming riding since Brian will be home to watch the kids:-D





Greg said:


> Cool! We'll see you at 9 am Carrie! :lol:
> 
> I have a touch of a cold coming on, but I'm still in unlike the rest of those babies,





gmcunni said:


> so if Carrie hits you with a baseball bat tonight while you sleep then she gets to go MTB tomorrow? Carrie, you know what to do -->>  :smash::smash::smash:


 :lol:

While I would LOVE to see the crazy shit you guys are planning on doing tomorrow, there is no way I'm prepared to join you in the madness.  Enjoy.  I have a lovely paper to write.   Thanks for thinking of me, though.

As for Brian... no need for me to hit him with a bat tonight.  He already feels like he was hit by a Mack truck.


----------



## Greg (Oct 18, 2008)

severine said:


> As for Brian... no need for me to hit him with a bat tonight.  He already feels like he was hit by a Mack truck.



In all seriousness, I hope you feel better soon Brian. I went ahead and downloaded this track to the GPS:

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=315

I'm going to rig my case on the stem of the bike so we can hopefully follow it somewhat.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> where do you guys park?



We park right on 202, you'll see a dirt pull off across from the entrance,

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/waypoint.php?wpid=31


----------



## Greg (Oct 18, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I will be there before 7:00. I still am not sure what I am going to wear. I don't have any long riding tights.  I am thinking about wearing some wind pants over my shorts that I can just take off and put in my back pack once things get warmer



Wind pants, huh? still trying to be like 2knees. :razz: I'm going with the following:


Hiking socks (thicker and higher)
Polypro long underwear
Riding shorts
2 long sleeve synthetic shirts
Standard riding gloves
Maybe a polypro balaclava under the helmet
This is what I wore (sans the balaclava) riding that coldish morning with Jeff and I was actually a bit warm. It was around 40 degrees that morning so I'm hoping that set-up keeps me comfortable down to 30 which is probably what it will be when we start at 7 am.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 18, 2008)

I just got finished preping my bike for tommorow ride. The front brake have been feeling a bit squishy so I decided to bleed the front brakes. I bough the brake bleed kit over a month ago and have just been lazy. This was my first time bleeding hydo brakes and was quite intresting. In the past I have paid the LBS to do it, but I am sick of paying $50 per brake when a kit which can be re-used costs less than $30. Any way, it wasn't really hard, but it was kind of awkward. A second set of hand could have been very handy. The front brakes took me about 30 minutes. If the front brakes actually work tommorrow I will then do the rear.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm probably 50/50 for one of the ride times.  If I don't make it then have a fun ride guys.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 19, 2008)

36 outside here, shouldn't be as bad as we thought.


----------



## Greg (Oct 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> 36 outside here, shouldn't be as bad as we thought.



Same here. I feel like dog shit today myself, but I'm up so I'll give the 7 am ride a go. I might bail early though...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2008)

Sorry I had to bail guys.  I was all ready to go, but my wife spent the better part of the night trying to get our sick son to go back to sleep.  I felt too guilty to leave her alone with the cranky children with little sleep this morning.

I hope the ride went well.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 19, 2008)

You missed a great ride(9+miles). TR to come later. We ended up riding the 2nd half of the ride with the CF crew. Bunch of great people and even better riders. Lots of big air and 2knees hit one at the end perfectly.


----------

